# New Dennis James and Dennis Wolf Pics - 12th July



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Holy crap he's put on size.....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

granted, 2 pics show dennis james but Shouldnt the thread be called Dennis Wolf as he is the focus of every picture


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he has put loads on!! cant wait to see him in the O, Top 3 for sure


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dammit, two james, got confused!

mods?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

two dennis dont you mean, lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i was aiming for sarcasm lol


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

bastard beat me to that one!!! He was robbed of 4th last year anyway just cos of coleman-politics


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh one thing about dennis wolf, to me, with victor he is has my favourite physique and one of the most aesthetic, however I have sh!t calves and if he doesnt prove it is genetic i dont know what does, I'll keep hammering away but havent taken confidence from that!!. its his main prob now


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

fvck me, wolf's got huge, he's a unit lol!!

Ben


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wolf is a beast!


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Saw these pictures on MD site yesterday; wolf has definitely put on some heavy size strong contender for Mr O this year

More recent pictures of the wolf on the link below:

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=34823


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I reckon Wolf's abs look a bit distended in this one. Maybe just a bad pic?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah he looks huge and wicked, but come on how fecking awsome does the blade look nxt to him? dexter is just the muts nutts if you ask me.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

well impressed with "the big bad"..packed some serious size on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

cutlers brother surely?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> I reckon Wolf's abs look a bit distended in this one. Maybe just a bad pic?


of course his gut looks bigger he is off season and is probably eating more in a day than you eat in a week this does not mean he has distention.....


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> of course his gut looks bigger he is off season and is probably eating more in a day than you eat in a week this does not mean he has distention.....


Beat me to that point Paul, was much going to say the same regarding him being off season and not exactly cut up. Wouldnt we all love to be in that shape when off season eh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it amazes me how so many jump on the distention wagon just because the bodybuilder does not have a whispy waist....most who say these things don't even understand the reason behind distention....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

it is annoying so many people jump to thatconclusion. Even at my level with the food \i eat off season I get a big waist cos of the amount of carbs I eat and your stomach is bigger giving your gut a bloaty look. Imagine what they eat off season, look at last years olympia pics, he had a great waist on stage and I'd put money on it being very similar this year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have wide waist there is nothing i can do about this but i have brought my waist in by 3inches since 2005 yet someone said this year that i was distended i think you can see from my avator i am not


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my waist looked like i was pregnat when i was bulked up, i dieted lost 8 inches off it and bingo not pregnant anymore, lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:scared: Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezus the man's a beast!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't realise Wolf was off-season at that event. How far is he out from a contest?

Pscarb - you're not looking distended to me, man.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

wolf 2007/wolf 2008


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would say he is approx 20lbs out


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

slightly off track here but is it just moderator privelledge to make your avatar that size??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

The wolfster looks amazing!

Hes dwarving dennis james even.

He has the mass in all the right places, gonna kick ass this year.

Dexter beat heath at the arnold so id be v suprised if heath beats dexter at the olympia.

Therefore seeing as vic is out, it goes down to jay and dexter...and WOLF!

Jay will always beat dexter, even if he comes in slightly off like he did last year dexter still cant beat jay because of the mass. So therefore its between wolf and cutler.

My guess is that wolf will bring in a brilliant package, will be shredded and have improved from last year (judging from those off season pix) and taking the whole year off. He will look amazing, but theyll give it to cutler yet again this year. Tbh i think cutler will bring it all together this year (last year he was off and victor shouldve won) but this year it will come together...but i think that wolf will also be on form aswell.

I think wolf will have made the improvements this year to beat an on form cutler anyway. He will be bigger, narrow waist, better shape and same shredded condition.

But as long as jay looks 90% in condition then it doesnt matter what anyone else looks like, jay will be the one to lift the sandow trophy.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Jay will get the nod,Dexter will push him all the way and if it was judged on all aspects of bodybuilding physique wise then he should win,i cant see wolf getting any higher than 4th as i feel hes not as complete as Heath or Dexter.Dexter is looking fcuking huge!!!!!!This year will be his best chance to win it with only 1 mass monster to topple.Cant see it though.Wolf will have his time and the next few years will be interesting between him and Victor.


----------

